# Watched Numb



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, so yeah I just got finished watching Numb over Netflix Stream, with my mom. Kind of uncomfortable







but hey. At this point, fuck it.

Wow I can relate to a lot in the movie. They hit quite a few things so well. They even made it a point about his legs being crossed when he was in bed! hah. ohhhh boy.

I wish I had the concentration and cognition level that he has in the movie.

My mom at one point was like "You don't act like him though." Haha. riiight. Lots of people are just in denial... including myself at times.

I honestly don't know if I would recommend the movie or not. *shrug* Its definitely educational for people who have never experienced it.

Also my MRI came back normal, ofcourse. They said something about low copper levels and they want to keep checking my liver panel. The best thing was I got to choose an XM station for the MRI and I chose old school rap. It was hard to not smile and laugh in the chamber... Deep Cover came on, which was great. Woah deja vu. anyways. Deep Cover, yes.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I watched that on netflix a while back. I can really relate to the movie because he got it the same way as I did and some of things in the movie he does I do. I remember in one scene he was moving his leg up and down really fast and I do that all the time now since I have had DP. I don't however like the ending. I wont spoil it for people who haven't seen it though. Yeah kinda a weird one to watch with your parents huh? I watched it with my BF so he would understand a little better.

On the bright side of your MRI at least you know nothing is actually wrong with you. You just feel a little strange that all, but perfectly healthy. Keep working on recovery I am sure you will be there soon! Keep positive


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got the feeling that Numb would be a dim hollywood explanation for the disorder. I havent watched it yet for that reason. It would probably piss me off. Do you think it does it justice?


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know a place where I can watch Numb online? Every now and then I search the internet for the movie and I still cant find it.


----------



## SupportYou (Jun 12, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Does anyone know a place where I can watch Numb online? Every now and then I search the internet for the movie and I still cant find it.


Download it at thepiratebay.com

i thought it doesnt do the disorder justice. They should of showed us what types of thoughts he gets. I wouldnt be as functional as he was. I slept way more.


----------

